# Need help w/ Trish McEvoys #9 Blackberry & Vanilla Musk I received.



## ~Coco~ (Oct 13, 2007)

I swapped with a gal for this fragrance.  The bottle itself has etched on the front EDP.  When I flip it over, the sticker on the bottom says EDT....any clues?  Could it be faux?


----------



## Shepherdess (Nov 10, 2007)

Im not sure, the bottles I have (I brought 2 because its so nice!) both have EDP on the front bottle, but on the bottom it just says the trish mcevoy UK based address and the number of mls.

It could be a UK bottle i purchased both from the store itself.


----------

